
Ask HN: Went back to college. Is it a red flag? - throwaway91929
I&#x27;m a CS dropout with 15 years of experience. To stop getting asked about a degree in job interviews, I went back to college. Now I can&#x27;t get interviews!<p>I had an easy time just 2 years ago. Almost every company wanted to interview me and had no problem getting various offers.<p>I&#x27;m 35 now.
======
CaptainJustin
From what I've seen at work, for some positions, HR will look at
qualifications first. I know that some candidates are removed as they are
grads applying for non-grad positions. Others don't have the required
qualifications and are weeded out at that point.

Could it be that at a glance it makes you look like a grad? This may be
terrible advice, but perhaps you should not list the year?

------
rajacombinator
Just don’t put it on your resume until finished. Then include it but don’t put
the graduation date.

------
ggm
How explicit in the CV are you about both your working history and then
decision to resume study?

~~~
throwaway919299
Not explicit at all. It's just under education with "in progress (expected
graduation 2019)".

I'm wondering if I should even mention I'm attending college again. It seems
trying to spin my dropping out as positive (which it was at the time) might be
a worthless pursuit... Which just adds to the regret.

PS. Had to create a new account.

------
sedeki
Maybe they believe you don’t want a full-time job?

